# Decided to  sell



## DianeH (Jan 4, 2010)

We are selling a SA and can't be bothered with the paperwork of doing it ourselves (we've sold two in the past ourselves).
Can anyone recommend someone without upfront fees?

Been away from the board for a long time so I may have missed something.

Thanks
Diane


----------



## robtug (Jan 4, 2010)

DianeH,
Where in SA are you selling and how much are you asking for? I have a friend who is interested in purchasing a time share unit.


----------



## DianeH (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sending you a pm.


----------



## ron1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Selling Sa*

Dear DianeH

Please let me know the resort and the week number. You can get me on ron@fairfields.co.za

Take care, Ron


----------



## Jeanine (May 26, 2010)

Hi Diane,

I'm thinking of doing the same thing. Were you able to find someone to handle your sale? (If you'd prefer to PM please, please do. I'd really appreciate your advice.)

Jeanine


----------



## Free at last (May 27, 2010)

[Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Free at last (May 27, 2010)

What is a PM.  I just went on this website to try to let people know they can be free of their timeshare without paying thousands of dollars.  I'd read where people paid those companies and then were still being billed for their maintenance fees.


----------



## DianeH (May 27, 2010)

Hello Free at Last,
PM means private message.

Diane


----------

